# It's Finaly Time - PC @ 60k~



## rajatGod512 (May 24, 2012)

So, Today after I got my High School Result , I now think it's time for a major upgrade . 

So, Here it is :

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*Ans: From Most Priority to least : 3D Work in 3DS Max / Cinema4D , Composting/VFX (After Effects),1080p Gaming,Web Designing , Programming , Watching Movies and Surfing the Internet.*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans: 60k (not a penny more, cant even be raised by 1k)
*
3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans: Yeah (But Not out of the box, probably after 5-6 months)*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: Windows 7 64bit , Ubuntu 12.04
*
5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans: 500 GB*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans: No, I dont want to buy a Monitor. I Will reuse my current Monitor - It is LGM237WA - 23" /60 Hz /1080p. *

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans: Monitor, Keyboard,Mouse,Speaker,UPS*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans: June (Probably First or Second Week)*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans: Yes I have built many before.*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans: Kanpur , I can Shop online From Flipkart .*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans:  Well I would Like to say that I am in no hurry of buying a CPU cooler will wait some months to buy it. I also came up with this Config -

Intel Core i7 2600k
ASRock Z77 Pro4 Motherboard
8GB G.Skill 1600 Mhz
500 GB WD Blue
Asus Sata DVD RW
Sapphire HD 7850
CM 690 II (W/Transparent Side Panel) / Lancool PC-K62
Corsair GS 600*


First Of All I am Thinking About Going with that mobo as its Z77 and is cheaper than many of ASUS . I am going with a very less Motherboard Budget , so it seemed good to me . Alternatively I was looking for MSI Z68A-G45-G3 . Both Boards are not the best overclockers, but that is what I want , I would never go more than 4.2 Ghz.

I was thinking about Corsair 400r as Cabby but it aint gotta Transparent side panel on it , So I m thinking about CM 690 II . Lancool-pcK62 . So, Transparent  Side panel should be must on Cabby.

Lastly , Core i7 2600k seemed the best for me as I work a lot in 3D and Composting Softwares and Gaming is not the priority but it cant be neglected.


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

Both MSI Z68A-G45-G3 and ASRock Z77 Pro4 are not good choices.
Why you are planning to get a *cheap* board when you are spending 18K for processor?
At least get Asus P8Z68-M PRO or P8Z68-V/gen3.
Yes, I'm talking about Z68.
There is no use of getting Z77 with 2nd gen SB processors. Simply waste of money.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

d6bmg dont you think if op going to use 1600mhz ram it better to go with z77


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 25, 2012)

@Op-ur first configuration was fine. .


----------



## RiGOD (May 25, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5 2500k	12500
Motherboard	ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	10000
RAM	2 x G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4GB	3060
GPU	Radeon HD 7870	21100
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4270
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic S12 II 620	4620
Total		59060
@OP : You have such heavily multi threaded applications to work with. Why don't you think of an AMD FX based configuration?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 25, 2012)

Well I can consider an i5 2500k but not FX (its way out of league here). 
And well I have seperate budget for different things - its like 16k for Graphics Card- so I can Forget HD 7870 .


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 25, 2012)

Then for gpu-nvidia 560ti


----------



## vkl (May 25, 2012)

@rajatGod512

if your budget is 16k for graphic card  then go for amd radeon hd 7850.
Also buy a cpu cooler like CM hyper 212 evo.

Intel Core i5 2500k @12.5k
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	@10k
RAM	2 x G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4GB	@3k
GPU	Radeon HD 7850	@15.6k
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	@4k
Optical Drive Asus DRW-24B3ST@1.1k
Case	Corsair carbide 400r @5k
PSU	SeaSonic S12 II 620 @4.6k
Cpu cooler CM hyper 212 evo @2.1k 

total=58k


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 25, 2012)

The above config is the way to go for. It is the best for 60K.

Btw, the CARBIDE 400R is available for 4.5K.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 25, 2012)

As I have already stated I wont be going for Carbide 400r , Reason :- See My first Post


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 25, 2012)

Ok , So Get NZXT LEXA S .


----------



## maddy (May 25, 2012)

i recently got Lancool-pcK62 case is great really great


----------



## the_conqueror (May 25, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Ok , So Get NZXT LEXA S .



He would be OCing and will use a good cpu cooler. Some cpu coolers are quite high and lexa s can't fit them easily(not even hyper 212 evo). So forget about it.


----------



## vkl (May 25, 2012)

CM _advanced_ 690 II is a good enough cabinet.Get it over_ standard_ version of 690II for front usb3.0


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

Why everyone suggesting AsRock Z77 Extreme4 for a 60K config?



Bodhisatwa said:


> @Op-ur first configuration was fine. .



IMHO, no.



Bodhisatwa said:


> Then for gpu-nvidia 560ti



560ti is previous gen card. HD7850 is way better than 560ti. (Unless you are suggesting 560ti being a nvidia fanboy)



dfcols71 said:


> d6bmg dont you think if op going to use 1600mhz ram it better to go with z77



What 1600MHz RAM is to do with suggesting Z77 board?
With Z68, one can OC upto 2133MHz.
With Z77 one can OC upto 2800MHz.
Don't worry about the top limit as you won't get good RAM kit over 1600 CL9 at a good price.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

in imo you are talking bullshit without any evidence d6bmg regarding mobo


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 25, 2012)

Well So, d6bmg . Pls Can you suggest A full config


----------



## the_conqueror (May 25, 2012)

Asus P8Z68M-pro @ 9.5k
Core i7 2600k @ 18k
Sapphire HD 7850 @ 15.8K
Corsair GS600 @ 4.7k
WD Caviar blue 500 gb @ 4k
Gskill RipjawsX 2x4 gb 1600 mhz @ 3.8k
Rest for your choice of cabby.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 25, 2012)

ok that should be good .

(as a personal frnd) oye ...But mATX board really! When you were buying what did others told you when you were asking everyone about building your pc.

P.S. Is your Sapphire HD 7850 the OCed version.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 25, 2012)

Nope, I have the reference version(OCed via afterburner).


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Well So, d6bmg . Pls Can you suggest A full config



Here you go:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*

CPU|Intel Core i7-2600K|18000
Motherboard|Asus P8Z68-M PRO|9500
RAM|G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz 4GB DDR3|1350
GPU|Sapphire Radeon HD7850|15300
HDD|WD Caviar Blue 500 GB|4000
Chassis|CM 690 II Window edition|4800
DVD Writer|Asus DVD Writer Black|1100
PSU|Corsair GS600|4000
|
*Total*
|58050
You can also buy Asus P8Z77-M PRO @11K if you want sepnd your ~2K which is saved by this config.



dfcols71 said:


> in imo you are talking bullshit without any evidence d6bmg regarding mobo



Which part? Whis part?



d6bmg said:


> What 1600MHz RAM is to do with suggesting Z77 board?
> With Z68, one can OC upto 2133MHz.
> With Z77 one can OC upto 2800MHz.
> Don't worry about the top limit as you won't get good RAM kit over 1600 CL9 at a good price.



No answer, just  . Learn dude, just learn new things everyday!


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

^^ Sorry. corrected both of them. My stupid mistake.


----------



## RiGOD (May 26, 2012)

@the_conqueror : Why don't you edit that post and remove the quote or put a spoiler on it buddy. Its kind'a embarrassment for d6bmg I guess


----------



## the_conqueror (May 26, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> @the_conqueror : Why don't you edit that post and remove the quote or put a spoiler on it buddy. Its kind'a embarrassment for d6bmg I guess



Removed that post. I think d6bmg should also remove his apology post.


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> @the_conqueror : Why don't you edit that post and remove the quote or put a spoiler on it buddy. Its kind'a embarrassment for d6bmg I guess



Nothing is embarrassing mate. Typo occurs all the time. 
Its cool.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 29, 2012)

One RAM Question : Should I Go for : 2 x G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) @ 2*1.5k = 3k    *OR*

 1 X G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) @ 3.6k

The Difference between the two I think is that the CL9S - means 1 channel as it is only 1 stick and CL9D means Dual Channel as it is 2 sticks.

Will Buying two 1.5k sticks make any diiference than buying the 8GB (4GBX2) ??

Dumb Question :  Will the 2 (4x1 GB) sticks automatically run in dual channel mode or Do I have to do somthing ?

Help Pls


----------



## the_conqueror (May 29, 2012)

Install the RAM in alternate slots, that'll make your RAM run in dual channel (nothing else required, i'm running mine in dual channel only).

I read on a thread that dual channel RAM works better with SNB, as compared to single channel(not sure about this).


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 29, 2012)

^^ Thanks... I needed to confirm it


----------



## dfcols71 (May 29, 2012)

1.5 v rams are recommended by intel rather than lesser volt ram


----------



## d6bmg (May 31, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> One RAM Question : Should I Go for : 2 x G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) @ 2*1.5k = 3k    *OR*
> 
> 1 X G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) @ 3.6k
> 
> The Difference between the two I think is that the CL9S - means 1 channel as it is only 1 stick and CL9D means Dual Channel as it is 2 sticks.





> Will Buying two 1.5k sticks make any diiference than buying the 8GB (4GBX2) ??



Answer to your question: *Both are same.* Buy 2x 4GB module, which will save you 600/-

These are common pricing mistakes in flipkart. 
See the price in primeabgb website. It is correct there and you can see the correct prices over there.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2012)

How is Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 motherboard  . I have read that its got good reviews


----------



## koolent (Jun 1, 2012)

Actually at this period of time, AsRock is not worth going for. I heared it has got some serious problems. SHOCKED ME ONCE !!

So, the brands you can go for are ASUS, GIGABYTE, Digilite or Biostar.

i am not a fanboy buy I would recommend you to go for:

ASUS OR GIGABYTE .. 

Hope I help


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 1, 2012)

koolent-Actually at this period of time, AsRock is not worth going for. I heared it has got some serious problems. SHOCKED ME ONCE !!

So, the brands you can go for are ASUS, GIGABYTE, Digilite or Biostar.

i am not a fanboy buy I would recommend you to go for:

ASUS OR GIGABYTE .. 


Last 2 years asrock are building quality motherboards in 2011 they were no3 in total sales of mobo overtaking ecs and msi-wikepedia
op-the asrock z77 extreme 4 more than satisfies your requirement
as for review you can look at this
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Review - Introduction


----------



## koolent (Jun 7, 2012)

well, its all about time..!! I know ASRock has quality up their sleeve.. but there is some problem with ASRock right now.. 

buy it after sometime...


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 7, 2012)

would you care to elaborate ''what problem right now ''?


----------



## Brazen (Jun 8, 2012)

ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Motherboards @ Rs. 8,579.00

ASRock *Z68 Extreme3 Gen3* Motherboards @ Rs. *8,750.00*

ASRock *Z77 Pro4 4 Ports of USB3.0* & SATA3.0 @ Rs. *8,800.00*

Which one shall one go considering the minimal difference in pricing ?


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 9, 2012)

^^*Z77 Extreme 4* is the one to go for.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry to bump Old Thread But I have bought following components ,

Intel Core i7 2600k @ 18.5k
ASUS P8Z77-V LX @11.3k
G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz 4GBx2 @ 3k
WD Blue SATA III 500 GB @4.2k
Corsair GS 600 @ 4.4k
CM 690 II Transparent Side Panel @5.5k
Sapphire HD 7850 @15.6k

I will post the pics as soon as I get the components probably tommorow


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 16, 2012)

^^Congratz dude. Great buy


----------



## koolent (Jun 16, 2012)

Great performance buy, the best in the budget. The i7 is a really nice CPU and the HD 7850 is a cool  card. At leasy for the 2-3 years to come, you can game, super nicely.
The 2 years you can play @ full eye candy.


Now do post pics and if possible, post a video of assembling the Rig as it might make a good tutorial for beginners.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 25, 2012)

Bought the rig.. made a couple of changes 
Specs in my Signature, everything is bought from flipkart ... I could not find many items in my city and prices also were quite high.

Continued In *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/159112-final-avenger.html


----------

